# The Release



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I found these photos. I was only 1 year old when this magazine came out. 1971. i was thinking about how the release aid has been such a "game changer" in the world of archery as it is today.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Butting my head against Calculus I in 1971, and had not yet found nfaa target. Releases (and compounds) must have been a slap in the face for the few guys who had started shooting clean field rounds with recurve/fingers. Make the transition or get left in the dust.


----------

